# Adria Twin grill door exploded



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Just got back from Bath a few days ago, (lovely campsite) and had a great time. 
However, as we were sitting around relaxing in the evening, the grill door exploded all over the place, glass everywhere and it could have been nasty but no one was injured and as we had the two dogs with us we had to clear-up pronto! 
Has this happened to anyone else? and what would have caused this to happen? 

The van is only 14 months old so I'm hoping we are still covered with insurance!

Ros.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

My glass is still ok, although I have had to reglue the hinge back on. I am not very impressed with the unit, especially as Adria described it as an oven/grill, which it isn't. I think that the sink, hob and the grill are items that let the Twin down.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Ros,

That is awful and thank God nobody was injured.
We have owned 4 Adria's and never had a problem. Ours was a grill and whenever I used it, I never closed the door for long. Always had it slightly open resting against my knee as too much heat on glass will make it explode.

Hope you can sort it out with the dealer.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

wouldn't be a smev one would it? a friend of mine had this happen, smev replaced foc, very appologetic!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Although our Adria is a Coral and not a Twin it sounds as if our grill is the same one. No problems yet, but I do not close the door at all if the grill is on or even cooling down. The instruction book is for both combi ovens/grills and grills only which could be confusing. 

I may be reading this thread location incorrectly, but it appears to be in the Burstner section 8O Am I missing something? 

Sue


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> I may be reading this thread location incorrectly, but it appears to be in the Burstner section 8O Am I missing something?Sue


No you aren't missing something Sue, moved to the correct place now, thanks for noticing.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

You are right Sue. The heat deflector tray has to be pulled out to hold the door open when the oven is in use.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I have to say it is glass, therefore as it is an unstable liquid it is likely to fail at any time. One knock on glass however minor will cause stress that will cause a failure without warning. On a household oven the glass is not covered under warranty.
Always amazes when people put large TVs on glass stands and then consider them dangerous when they fail breaking everything in sight.
Gerry


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

I am not familiar with the unit in question, but the glass would be toughened glass (hence the "explosion") about 4mm thick. Mine went on a Dometic unit on my previous motor home and I ordered a new toughened glass insert (it was the inner part of the door) from my local glass supplier, total cost was £10.50. The most difficult part of the operation was measuring the size of the glass panel that I required, as the old one had "exploded" and I had to measure the slot into which it fitted.

I believe that the Dometic and the SMEV combined oven/grill units are designed to run with the door open and shield pulled out when using the grill.
I hope that this is useful.

rogerandveronica


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

We have had similar instances where people have left their glass hob tops down with the hobs ignited, and the heat did cause the glass to fail in the manner you described. Perhaps the grill was on when this happened?

It would be worth putting a claim in as all Adria can say is that it is not covered.

If you need any help your more than welcome to PM me, as we are Adria dealers.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------

